# Big Manistee Salmon Crankbaits



## benchwarrant (Jan 28, 2006)

This year I would like to try casting crankbaits for salmon on the big man. I noticed anglers there using what appeared to be thundersticks. Any suggestions on what size and/or color, brand, etc. (Firetiger is already noted). I am also looking for rod suggestions. Thanks in advance. 
(Note: If this post should be in another forum please advise- thanks again)


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

jointed rapalas.
As far as a rod goes, I have been favoring a 7'6" light flipping stick.


----------



## benchwarrant (Jan 28, 2006)

Esox-
The 7' light rod (cherry wood)is how I got hooked on Salmon. I smoked all my father's closed face shakespear reels (he fished for bass) when I was 12 years old casting 3/4 ounce cleo's from the pier in Charlevoix. I never landed a fish but i sure pi$$ed off my dad. 
thanks for the tip


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Anybody else have success on the old Ping-A-T? They can just be the perfect addition when other cranks aren't working. I like the transparent ones with blue or gold flecks (_Sapphire Shad_). I also have some glow in the dark.


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

I don't know about river fishing them - but we used to produce good numbers with Ping-A-T's in Lake Huron thumb marinas during the salmon hayday over there.


----------



## Halffasthog (Feb 20, 2008)

Thundersticks in firetiger, the smaller ones. Hot n tots and anything that looks like them also in firetiger (fades green to yellow from the top down and has stripes)


----------



## Clayton (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone know WHEN you might expect salmon to actually be in the river itself?


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

I have had good luck with Hot-n-Tots Yellow or orange in mid Sept.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

All us old farts used to use the old standby Tadpolly..... big or small didn't matter......still have one big one left and several smaller ones.................ALL from the early/mid 70s..

Last salmon I caught in a river was on a big blue fox spinner.......lol

The thundersticks are also good baits....


----------



## badguychaser (Jul 11, 2009)

all we used last yr was orange wiggle warts and had a blast. i used a gloomis 7' heavy rod and a revo reel with the 22ish # drag. could horse them if need be with the setup.


----------



## malidewd (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't know about the Man. , but on the Betsie, I used to run the Willy's Spinner Squids and hook fish like crazy. Betsie River Dancers can also be awesome, especially the black ones.

I don't see why they wouldn't work on the Man.


----------



## benchwarrant (Jan 28, 2006)

Thank for all the responses and additional info.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Get a video called King Crankin. Cabelas carries it. Everything you want to know about the topic. A guide named Tim Roller put it out. Just remembered his name and added this.


----------



## mrhookup (Jun 18, 2007)

i'll second the king crankin dvd


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Clayton said:


> Anyone know WHEN you might expect salmon to actually be in the river itself?


 
Is it getting to be THAT time already? :sad:


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

Clayton said:


> Anyone know WHEN you might expect salmon to actually be in the river itself?


 
According to a few fishing guides a few salmon have already found their way into the rivers. As the first ones usually show up the last week of july. Obviously not great fishing numbers but it would be the case where you are trout fishing and are not suprised to see a king fly by you


----------



## podunk (Jan 26, 2009)

yea when the salmon hayday was going on in the thumb, i had caught salmon on the pech color shad rap and the firetiger shad rap. but you got to remember also you need small line for salmon in day light. if you use mono then you can use 12 or 10 pound. but i like the fireline 8dia 20pounds test strength. you can use any real as long as it has a ball bearing i like to have 5 or bigger but 3 would be the min. i have used a 66 or 7ft ugly stick.


----------



## scoot (Jul 4, 2001)

I disagree with small line- I run 20# doesnt seem to matter at all. as for baits I like reef runners and t sticks or if you feel like spending money-rapalas


----------



## fishintheblood (Mar 22, 2006)

I use a single sickle siwash hook on the back of an x-rap or jointed rapala. once hooked they do not come off and it makes releasing them much easier. Since these fish are not actively feeding, the strike is more out of annoyance and thus color, IN MY OPINION, is not all that critical. Now there are exceptions to every rule, and some days they do seem to key on one certain color, but day in and day out If you have a few of the basic colors. Gold, silver, perch, firetiger, and maybe a clown and hot head, you will have your bases covered.
As a bonus, once the Kings have slowed and the steelhead start showing up, lighten up on the gear and use these exact same lures. As the water temp drops slow your retrieve, but don't forget to hang on tight! the strikes from both kings and steel are, to say the least, unmistakable! 

FITB


----------



## ColdSteel903 (Aug 2, 2009)

First off as far as your equipment goes you have many options, personally I like to use a longer medium action rod (9'-11') if the size of the river will allow. I don't use anything heavier than 8 lb line either or you won't be able to maximize your cast distance with ligther cranks. And as far as line goes i'm not a big fan of using braided line as it's considerably more visible in clear water....Flourocarbon is nice but not neccessary. And for your reel make damn sure you have a good drag!

As far as crankbait choices I've narrowed it down to Jointed Rapala's, Hot n Tots, Kwikfish, Storm Thundersticks, Rapala Husky Jerk, and those new Rapala slash baits. All kinds of colors work on given days and different water clairites but generally I go with something with a lot of silver or chrome if the fish are newer to the river system (to mimick the alewives they gorge on in the big lake), otherwise chartreuse, chrome, blue or even purple at times...seriously. 

The biggest thing i've noticed with cranking kings is that you have to match the river to your lure. Certain lures won't track right with the speed of our faster rivers like the Big Man, they'll either run too deep on heavy lipped cranks like a hot n totty or will just skip out of the water like a jointed rap. Also the best approach for me has always been to let them drag behind an anchored boat, constantly casting and cranking can produce results but you foul hook a lot of fish. If you can't reach them from a boat an alternative would be to use mini planer boards to get your lines out away from shore, not a bad idea if your have the equipment considering in Michigan you can have three lines to a person now.....


----------

